# What A Full Moon...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

They say 3 days prior and 3 days after including during the Full Moon can be the best fishing one will find...now mind you we're not really followers of the Full Moon, Moon Rise, Moon Set times including major and minor times etc...think'n we may become more watchful of this...but for us it's also being in the right place, right time, presentation, technique, water clarity, water temp and of course the ever present 3Ps..whatever combination it was...one of the best days of fish'n we've had in a couple years for the beast. 

4 boated, 2 40" plus came unpinned, 1 follow and yep the SMB still like our offerings.

On the water roughly 0630 off 1330.

Full Moon Setting
[attachment=11:3ua44cba]Full Moon A Setting.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

Water Warmer than Air had a little fog on the water

[attachment=7:3ua44cba]Water Warmer Than Air.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

Starting with the largest SMB boated...

[attachment=10:3ua44cba]SMB.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

Now onto the fish we are after smallest to largest...

34.5" photo and release...
[attachment=9:3ua44cba]34.5.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

[attachment=8:3ua44cba]34.5 Release.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

36" photo and release...
[attachment=6:3ua44cba]36.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

[attachment=5:3ua44cba]36 Release.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

44.5 photo, measure, and release
[attachment=4:3ua44cba]44.5.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

[attachment=3:3ua44cba]44.5 Measure.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba][attachment=2:3ua44cba]44.5 Release.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

47" photo and release
[attachment=1:3ua44cba]47.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

[attachment=0:3ua44cba]47 Release.jpg[/attachment:3ua44cba]

Needless to say we had a great time...so until the next K2 report have a great evening, Sunday...and always TIGHT LINES...


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a catch. I've never fished there before, looks like I might have to drive north one of these days. Great pic's.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! 

That's what I'm talkin' about!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful fish ... Thanks for posting!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! So, 6 fish in 7 hours, is that similar to the Mackinaw where the bites are rare like that, but obviously worth the wait for those?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's gotta feel sweet. Nice job.

Glad someone had some luck, this moon. I got skunked on Thursday AND today (although I caught hundreds of minnows today...).

It's great that you got to cash in on some big fish karma.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, awesome! I envy you ladies. I just have to get out and try for some more muskys. The only place I've caught any are at Newton and they were little 30"ers. Keep the info and pics coming.


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Being mostly a weekend warroir, I never made my fishing plans based on the moon. The best time to musky fish is any time you can be on the water! That being said, I found that on my home water of Lake St. Clair, that moon phases and being on the water during the major and minor, usally meant an increase in action. Many times on slower days, our only action came during these times. Good luck and hang a big one k2


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Nice pic's!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A+ for you're reportmanship skills K2!! 

Nice......enjoyable to read and nice pictures!

Thanks!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are some sweet Pic's.........

If thats what I was catching during the full moon, I'm not sure I'd change.

Thanks for the sharing!


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Awsume day!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy cow k2! Those are some great fish. That had to be a blast.

Thanks for sharing the great photos.


----------



## angiepr (Dec 9, 2009)

K2, those are really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

